# 18 waterman



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

Anybody runnin a 18 waterman w a 60 yam ? Lookin for 4 blade prop sggestions Thanks in advance


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Powertech Scb4 12 pitch.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> Powertech Scb4 12 pitch.


What speed are you getting with this prop ? I'm assuming you have a 70 2 stroke ?


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

I have a 70 2 stroke now, but I had a F60 before. I was seeing 35-37mph and I was able to run this prop all the way up on the atlas microjacker with no cavitation.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

PT scb13. Can get 38mph out of mine and can run the JP all the way up when need to.


----------



## Rmck22 (May 6, 2015)

Hey my buddy just picked up a used 2010 waterman with yammy 60 and it has a four blade power tech 11 pitch not sure of acual model. But top end with super light load is 34 and it cavitates no mater what getting on plane and In turns I'm thinking it might just be a worn down prop but we never hit the rev limiter. Did yal ever have a problem with cavitation switch those props


----------

